# Samsung SWA-4000 set-up



## big.johnson01

Purchased a Samsung HT-TWZ412 home theater. Set up the SWA-4000 wireless unit. No sound! main unit occassional reads "Rear Chk". Have followed everything to a "T" (I think) Cannot get sound from my rear speakers, not even when watching a DVD with Dolby 5.1. Went thru the "0135 / reset", still no sound from rears.

Anyone experience this? Any help?


----------



## yustr

Welcome to TSF...hope we can help.

It sounds like you're doing everything right so far. Did you run the auto calibration? If you don't hear the test signal in the rear speakers during the test you're returning the unit. If you don't have the calibration mic then use the test signal (Menu>Audio>Test Tone). If you don't hear the rear speakers - you're returning the unit.


----------



## mariesher74

i am currently having the same problem. they won't link up. Also even with the wires connected to the rear speakers I get sound through them from the dvd but not from my sky, this only comes through the front speakers. Made a call to the samsung helpline, absolutely useless!!!
Have you had any luck? Any advice or solution?


----------

